# Andere Möglichkeiten *.obj anzuzeigen



## amlug (24. Aug 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es auch andere Möglichkeiten zum obj anzeigen gibt. 
Und gibt es auch noch andere 3D APIs ? Wenn ja wo?


----------



## Oxygenic (24. Aug 2004)

Andere Möglichkeiten außer welcher?


----------



## stev.glasow (25. Aug 2004)

Diese Info wäre echt nicht schlecht gewesen.  :? 
Ich kenne nur diese: http://www.cybergarage.org/vrml/cv97/cv97java/index.html

Mich würde aber mal Interssieren wie du das machenn willst (wolltest).
[edit]Achja und als Java3D Alternative kenne ich nur https://jogl.dev.java.net/ - wer bereits mit OpenGl gearbeitet hat wird dort schnell reinfinden.


----------



## Oxygenic (27. Aug 2004)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diese Info wäre echt nicht schlecht gewesen.



Keine Reaktion mehr - also war es offenbar auch noch EXTREM wichtig. Für manche User wäre tatsächlich eine Blacklist nötig :-/


----------

